
OnePlus 7 Pro review: an absolute beast in every way - bogle
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/31/oneplus-7-pro-review-an-absolute-beast-in-every-way
======
palijer
I know it's been talked about before, but it is still the headphone jack that
will decide my choices. I'm forced to play the dongle game with my macbook, at
least I should be able to listen to music with quality headphones (wired)
still with a simple solution. I'll stick with my OnePlus 6 for a while.

~~~
brokenmachine
I hardly ever use headphones with my phone (I have a separate MP3 player), but
I'm the same. You can pry my headphone jack from my cold, dead fingers.

------
msadowski
My experience with One Plus Two is that the final update before the system
being declared EOL caused the phone to tremendously heat up and empty the
battery in a span of 2-3 hours.

None of the advice posted online helped fixed the issue, only after installing
Lineage OS was able to use my phone again.

------
karmakaze
I don't like acronyms in specs: QHD+

